# Uber is still at it!! Found this on groupon



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

I need to take an Uber today so I figured I'd see if there was a groupon. There is! Reading the text I was kind of upset to see the following:

*."Fares are all-inclusive, and the completely hassle-free payments are made using your credit card that is on file with no need to tip, thereby getting rid of the stressful moment at the end of taxi trips where you calculate a tip in your head."

https://www.groupon.com/deals/cpn-uber *


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

excel2345 said:


> I need to take an Uber today so I figured I'd see if there was a groupon. There is! Reading the text I was kind of upset to see the following:
> 
> *."Fares are all-inclusive, and the completely hassle-free payments are made using your credit card that is on file with no need to tip, thereby getting rid of the stressful moment at the end of taxi trips where you calculate a tip in your head."
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/cpn-uber *


Yeah because its so stressful to figure out whats 20% of $6! It might take a whole 2 seconds to figure that out, oh the stress! Its slmost as if they know that the average pax is a frigging moron.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

WoW...just WoW....!!!

False advertising...!

Ready the poo guns...

Rakos


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

excel2345 said:


> I need to take an Uber today so I figured I'd see if there was a groupon. There is! Reading the text I was kind of upset to see the following:
> 
> *."Fares are all-inclusive, and the completely hassle-free payments are made using your credit card that is on file with no need to tip, thereby getting rid of the stressful moment at the end of taxi trips where you calculate a tip in your head."
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/cpn-uber *


#@*% you Uber!!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You gotta love it! I don't know why they remain so hostile towards drivers, their own bread and butter. They are dancing on a fine line, they were prohibited from saying tip included because that was a lie BUT "no need to tip" implies the same thing but doesn't actually say it. I'm not sure what they gain by continuing this war on drivers. If we got tips it would keep pressure off of them to raise rates.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ok this honestly makes me want to harm someone physically. Preferably the person at Uber who wrote that, then the person at Uber who approved that (probably a marketing assistant, then a marketing coordinator, then a marketing director - whoever laid their eyes on this piece of shit LIE at Uber and allowed Groupon to put that out)

Or maybe it was the idiots at Groupon - who knows? Either way it's not true and it's incredibly frustrating. 

Thanks for bringing this to our attention - I'm actually going to contact Groupon right now about it to let them know they need to remove the part about tipping not being a factor.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You gotta love it! I don't know why they remain so hostile towards drivers, their own bread and butter. They are dancing on a fine line, they were prohibited from saying tip included because that was a lie BUT "no need to tip" implies the same thing but doesn't actually say it. I'm not sure what they gain by continuing this war on drivers. If we got tips it would keep pressure off of them to raise rates.


Because they know they have most drivers eating from their palm, people will get organized eventually and make them pay.

In miami we already are making them pay.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

That's painful to read . Uber head team they just don't care about the drivers


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

excel2345 said:


> I need to take an Uber today so I figured I'd see if there was a groupon. There is! Reading the text I was kind of upset to see the following:
> 
> *."Fares are all-inclusive, and the completely hassle-free payments are made using your credit card that is on file with no need to tip, thereby getting rid of the stressful moment at the end of taxi trips where you calculate a tip in your head."
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/cpn-uber *


**** uber



upyouruber said:


> #@*% you Uber!!!


Time to BURN CORPORATE !



Julescase said:


> Ok this honestly makes me want to harm someone physically. Preferably the person at Uber who wrote that, then the person at Uber who approved that (probably a marketing assistant, then a marketing coordinator, then a marketing director - whoever laid their eyes on this piece of shit LIE at Uber and allowed Groupon to put that out)
> 
> Or maybe it was the idiots at Groupon - who knows? Either way it's not true and it's incredibly frustrating.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this to our attention - I'm actually going to contact Groupon right now about it to let them know they need to remove the part about tipping not being a factor.


Im serious
Time to Surround Corporate.

Pitch forks & Torches.

Day of Reckoning.



Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Because they know they have most drivers eating from their palm, people will get organized eventually and make them pay.
> 
> In miami we already are making them pay.


Time to let them KNOW DIFFERENT.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ll have to do more long hauling in order to extract the value of a tip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Time to play polo with their heads

( Iroquois Lacrosse)


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Will it's discriminating none tipping culture against Uber drivers
They tip anyone except for Uber drivers
Uber encourage their first wave of costomer mostly Millennials started it and everyone followed them
We provide way better service than cabs
We are very underpaid and rideshare companies they don't have our back in case of false claims from riders
Yes I make some money out of it
But we need our rights as workers to be recognized
Some one will come and say
"why you keep driving"
They don't get it . It doesn't matter if I am Uber driver or swiping the streets or University professor, workers have rights even if you call it a gig , it's the gig economy so we need protections like any other workers time to take a stand


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I doubt anyone who is so cheap that they have to use Groupon to justify paying for an Uber was going to tip anyway.


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

dctcmn said:


> I doubt anyone who is so cheap that they have to use Groupon to justify paying for an Uber was going to tip anyway.


I use anything to get my cost down, but I always tip my Uber driver. True I've only been a rider 3 times though.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Julescase said:


> Ok this honestly makes me want to harm someone physically. Preferably the person at Uber who wrote that, then the person at Uber who approved that (probably a marketing assistant, then a marketing coordinator, then a marketing director - whoever laid their eyes on this piece of shit LIE at Uber and allowed Groupon to put that out)
> 
> Or maybe it was the idiots at Groupon - who knows? Either way it's not true and it's incredibly frustrating.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this to our attention - I'm actually going to contact Groupon right now about it to let them know they need to remove the part about tipping not being a factor.


I seems to me that is part of Groupon's ad copy, but still, Uber certainly has final say on what goes out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> WoW...just WoW....!!!
> 
> False advertising...!
> 
> ...


We have Found Clint Eastwoods monkey !



excel2345 said:


> I use anything to get my cost down, but I always tip my Uber driver. True I've only been a rider 3 times though.


Your 1/10,000 of 1% of daily passenger usage will certainly aid the suffering of hundreds of thousands of Drivers living far below poverty levels !


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

excel2345 said:


> I need to take an Uber today so I figured I'd see if there was a groupon. There is! Reading the text I was kind of upset to see the following:
> 
> *."Fares are all-inclusive, and the completely hassle-free payments are made using your credit card that is on file with no need to tip, thereby getting rid of the stressful moment at the end of taxi trips where you calculate a tip in your head."
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/cpn-uber *


Like it's so hard to calculate a 5$ bill. Dumb ass millenials


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

I hope Dara gets peed on when he comes to LA next week


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> I hope Dara gets peed on when he comes to LA next week


Only if he's bunking up with the President.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I would not want to be a fly on the wall at fuber hq.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

_Ooooopsie! We forgot to 'update' that on Groupon. _Yeah, right...Freakin' Uber


----------



## Hail Macbeth (Feb 7, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Like it's so hard to calculate a 5$ bill. Dumb ass millenials


Or, you know, they could have the app tell them that 20% of 5 is 1.

Or they could dispense with that entire system wherein you calculate the tip based on the fare, because the guy who's getting a small fare needs the tip a whole lot more than the guy who got a 2.5 to Monrovia.

I kind of agree that tipping is antiquated-- I'd rather just be paid more for every ride. But I do think there needs to be a way to give extra for the 'above and beyond' that a driver sometimes does; lots of luggage, trip to nowhere, emotional support, whatever.

Anyway, Uber telling them again 'no need to tip' is just venal, right, because why does Uber care, the tip is the one part that they don't get a cut from.

I guess you could look at it two ways if you were Uber-- customers don't tip, then they use the service more, you profit more; or, you could think 'we're underpaying the drivers, so why not give the pax the chance to let us keep underpaying them?'

Comes down to supply and demand. If they really think they have no competent competition and an endless supply of ants, why not do what the market will bear?

But really, this no tipping/Uber express mentality is to get us all ready for the SDC, because the SDC is going to only want to stop in certain 'friendly' stopping places for it. So the pax need to walk to those places. And the SDC doesn't want to wait around for you to figure out a tip and why would you tip a robot anyway? Express pool SDC is the future liberals want.

It will happen as soon as they can get the capital costs down far enough for the fleet and build all the staging lots.

Which could take a while if Trump slaps mad tariffs on Chaiyna and they retaliate and then the raw materials for all the optics double in price. Whatevs. Some of us will get new jobs, others will clean the vomit out of the cars, rest, fentanyl and suicide. Circle o' life.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Hail Macbeth said:


> Or, you know, they could have the app tell them that 20% of 5 is 1.
> 
> Or they could dispense with that entire system wherein you calculate the tip based on the fare, because the guy who's getting a small fare needs the tip a whole lot more than the guy who got a 2.5 to Monrovia.
> 
> ...


Chaiyna? Don't you mean Jina?



Tnasty said:


> I would not want to be a fly on the wall at fuber hq.


Why not? Flys love shit!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I sent an email to both Groupon and Uber - I was polite and clearly stated that the ad erroneously claims tips aren't necessary and that they're included in the fare. I suggested they change the wording and re-post the ad ASAP. I mentioned the fact that there is an in- app tipping option (which negates any claim of the fare being all-inclusive or unnecessary) and that the Groupon marketing team should google Uber's tipping policy so they don't have people buying Groupons for Uber under false pretenses since that could create problems for both Uber and Groupon.

This is simply ridiculous - the last thing drivers need are even MORE clueless pax out there insisting that tips aren't necessary. What utter bullshit.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Julescase said:


> I sent an email to both Groupon and Uber - I was polite and clearly stated that the ad erroneously claims tips aren't necessary and that they're included in the fare. I suggested they change the wording and re-post the ad ASAP. I mentioned the fact that there is an in- app tipping option (which negates any claim of the fare being all-inclusive or unnecessary) and that the Groupon marketing team should google Uber's tipping policy so they don't have people buying Groupons for Uber under false pretenses since that could create problems for both Uber and Groupon.
> 
> This is simply ridiculous - the last thing drivers need are even MORE clueless pax out there insisting that tips aren't necessary. What utter bullshit.


And there it is folks


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Julescase said:


> I sent an email to both Groupon and Uber - I was polite and clearly stated that the ad erroneously claims tips aren't necessary and that they're included in the fare. I suggested they change the wording and re-post the ad ASAP. I mentioned the fact that there is an in- app tipping option (which negates any claim of the fare being all-inclusive or unnecessary) and that the Groupon marketing team should google Uber's tipping policy so they don't have people buying Groupons for Uber under false pretenses since that could create problems for both Uber and Groupon.
> 
> This is simply ridiculous - the last thing drivers need are even MORE clueless pax out there insisting that tips aren't necessary. What utter bullshit.


Keep us posted if either of them reply back.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

DocT said:


> Keep us posted if either of them reply back.


So far they've both sent a typical bot "we received your message and probably won't do anything about it" emails -

But I'm going to make sure someone actually reads/responds if it kills me.


----------



## Bluecrab (Oct 3, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I'll have to do more long hauling in order to extract the value of a tip.


Agree. Tips are earned by the Z long haul, or grabbing a few zero mileage cancel fees. Timer hits 4 minutes and it's not a surged trip, shuffle that pax and grab the cancel fee as a tip.

I wasn't going to drive tonight but I'm so pissed at this Uber BS. I'm going to drive over to the shopping mall, the easiest place to shuffle a pax, and grab a few cancel fees.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I doubt anyone who is so cheap that they have to use Groupon to justify paying for an Uber was going to tip anyway.


But we certainly don't need them going into the transaction under 100% false pretenses!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> But we certainly don't need them going into the transaction under 100% false pretenses!


Nice work. I think there's a far better chance of getting a human response from Groupon.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

guffy515255 said:


> Yeah because its so stressful to figure out whats 20% of $6! It might take a whole 2 seconds to figure that out, oh the stress! Its slmost as if they know that the average pax is a frigging moron.


And even if they were that math-challenged, they have a calculator (an entire computer, actually) literally in their hand.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

This is the kind of scum that works at Uber marketing. You can't shake the legacy of an a-hole like Travis Kalanick by simply firing him, you got to clean sweep, fumigate the ranks of cockroaches at every level.

_"Management experts say that transition could be more challenging for Kalanick, who has a reputation as an aggressive, win-at-all-costs chief executive who built a "Hobbesian" culture that's been under fire for unprofessional, frat house conduct and allegations of widespread sexual harassment."






Uber greenlight centers, look like internment camps._


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I sent an email to both Groupon and Uber - I was polite and clearly stated that the ad erroneously claims tips aren't necessary and that they're included in the fare. I suggested they change the wording and re-post the ad ASAP. I mentioned the fact that there is an in- app tipping option (which negates any claim of the fare being all-inclusive or unnecessary) and that the Groupon marketing team should google Uber's tipping policy so they don't have people buying Groupons for Uber under false pretenses since that could create problems for both Uber and Groupon.
> 
> This is simply ridiculous - the last thing drivers need are even MORE clueless pax out there insisting that tips aren't necessary. What utter bullshit.


I salute your efforts and acting fast 
I already emailed Screwber too but they didn't respond


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

excel2345 said:


> I need to take an Uber today so I figured I'd see if there was a groupon. There is! Reading the text I was kind of upset to see the following:
> 
> *."Fares are all-inclusive, and the completely hassle-free payments are made using your credit card that is on file with no need to tip, thereby getting rid of the stressful moment at the end of taxi trips where you calculate a tip in your head."
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/cpn-uber *


Yeah what a bunch of crap uber...

Stressful moment of calculating tip?

The processer we use has 4 options for tips..

10% 15% 25% and "other"

4 buttons....

Most of the time i get either 10% or 25% or 0% (on other)


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Haven't they settled a lawsuit about "everything is included"? Because tips definitely fall under the "everything" category.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You gotta love it! I don't know why they remain so hostile towards drivers, their own bread and butter. They are dancing on a fine line, they were prohibited from saying tip included because that was a lie BUT "no need to tip" implies the same thing but doesn't actually say it. I'm not sure what they gain by continuing this war on drivers. If we got tips it would keep pressure off of them to raise rates.


 Every time I have to call Uber support, I asked them this exact question. Not that I'll ever get a truthful answer but I still ask lol however this is exactly why the judge pulled back their ruling and is 
Re-evaluating the judgement.

I could just submit this to our attorney in the case . . .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Julescase said:


> Ok this honestly makes me want to harm someone physically. Preferably the person at Uber who wrote that, then the person at Uber who approved that (probably a marketing assistant, then a marketing coordinator, then a marketing director - whoever laid their eyes on this piece of shit LIE at Uber and allowed Groupon to put that out)
> 
> Or maybe it was the idiots at Groupon - who knows? Either way it's not true and it's incredibly frustrating.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this to our attention - I'm actually going to contact Groupon right now about it to let them know they need to remove the part about tipping not being a factor.


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that the people at Groupon probably post whatever they're told to post unless there's some issue like obscenity or copyright infringement. I'm going to bet they even have a disclaimer somewhere that states that anything that's inaccurate etc.etc is not on them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Either way Uber is going to blame Groupon.. I'm guessing the original agreement was pre "tipping" Days and it's up to Uber to keep them updated if things change. Which obviously they didn't, but they're going to play the innocent victim and claim it was an unintentional oversight


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

guffy515255 said:


> Yeah because its so stressful to figure out whats 20% of $6! It might take a whole 2 seconds to figure that out, oh the stress! Its slmost as if they know that the average pax is a frigging moron.


Or a snowflake


----------



## JohnnyRotten69 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm down to 50-75 bucks a month from my peak of 2000 a month. I use these guys for gas money. F em'.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Julescase said:


> I sent an email to both Groupon and Uber - I was polite and clearly stated that the ad erroneously claims tips aren't necessary and that they're included in the fare. I suggested they change the wording and re-post the ad ASAP. I mentioned the fact that there is an in- app tipping option (which negates any claim of the fare being all-inclusive or unnecessary) and that the Groupon marketing team should google Uber's tipping policy so they don't have people buying Groupons for Uber under false pretenses since that could create problems for both Uber and Groupon.
> 
> This is simply ridiculous - the last thing drivers need are even MORE clueless pax out there insisting that tips aren't necessary. What utter bullshit.


Tipping isn't required anywhere.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

May be an old link. This is what I saw just now on the Groupon site.

Uber is a ride sharing company operating in over 600 cities worldwide. Started in 2008 after co-founder Travis Kalanick and Garrett Camp had trouble hailing a cab, Uber began with the mission to make transportation reliable and easy to obtain. After registering online, customers can call for an uberX, uberXL, UberSELECT, or even share a ride with an uberPOOL all via the iPhone or Android app. Uber sends you your rides within mere minutes of the request, and gives passengers the chance to rate their driver and give feedback at the conclusion of each and every journey. Fares are all-inclusive, and the completely hassle-free payments are made using your credit card that is on file with no need to tip, thereby getting rid of the stressful moment at the end of taxi trips where you calculate a tip in your head. Customers can even save if they happen to have an Uber coupon or Uber promo code


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

With ever increasing upfront prices, PAX believe drivers are making good money. Majority believe drivers are still getting 80% of the fare. If this was true, 'no need to tip' would almost make sense.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

njn said:


> With ever increasing upfront prices, PAX believe drivers are making good money. Majority believe drivers are still getting 80% of the fare. If this was true, 'no need to tip' would almost make sense.


"No need to tip" makes no sense even when Uber fares go up.

Taxi and limo pax continue to tip when their fares go up.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

There is never a need to tip, tipping is always optional unless clearly listed in the charges upfront.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

From the very beginning Uber has advertised that tips were INCLUDED in the fare. Not only did they not allow riders to not in app for the first 5 years but they literally discouraged riders from tipping by saying it was included in fare. I can remember when I first started driving very seldom now but still happens..I would get a rider go in their purse or wallet to get me a tip to be interrupted by their partner or friend saying “ no it’s ok the tip is already included” lol. Pathetic and sad how Uber has set that kind of mindset in the riders head.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> There is never a need to tip, tipping is always optional unless clearly listed in the charges upfront.


Wrong!
YOU personify everything that is wrong with the current generation of entitled millennials.
Back WHEN Fares where at a profitable level you may have had a point.
Today, TIPS ARE ABSOLUTELY ESSENTIAL to operate profitably in my (and many other) market(s).
This recycled _*Travis Tip Trash Talk*_ needs TO GO NOW!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> Wrong!
> YOU personify everything that is wrong with the current generation of entitled millennials.
> Back WHEN Fares where at a profitable level you may have had a point.
> Today, TIPS ARE ABSOLUTELY ESSENTIAL to operate profitably in my (and many other) market(s).
> This recycled _*Travis Tip Trash Talk*_ needs TO GO NOW!


Wrong, tips are optional regardless of what the rates are. You accept a trip at the given rate there is no promise of a tip at all in any shope or form.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You gotta love it! I don't know why they remain so hostile towards drivers, their own bread and butter. They are dancing on a fine line, they were prohibited from saying tip included because that was a lie BUT "no need to tip" implies the same thing but doesn't actually say it. I'm not sure what they gain by continuing this war on drivers. If we got tips it would keep pressure off of them to raise rates.


Actually , **** tips. We just need higher rates and then they can expect drivers to provide better service. No one with hapf a brain is providing limo service at these rates. SMH.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> Actually , &%[email protected]!* tips. We just need higher rates and then they can expect drivers to provide better service. No one with hapf a brain is providing limo service at these rates. SMH.


 heck with the prices they're currently charging passengers, just honoring our original agreements, would probably suffice! We've been saying for how long that they need to raise rates. They were adamant about not doing so. Funny how their mindset did a complete 180 once they found a way to cut us out and pocket it all


----------



## Zdriver19 (May 26, 2016)

Tipping not necessary ???? So un-American.


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

excel2345 said:


> I need to take an Uber today so I figured I'd see if there was a groupon. There is! Reading the text I was kind of upset to see the following:
> *"Fares are all-inclusive, and the completely hassle-free payments are made using your credit card that is on file with no need to tip, thereby getting rid of the stressful moment at the end of taxi trips where you calculate a tip in your head."
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/cpn-uber *


Yup this sucks. They did lie regarding "all-inclusive" and discouraging tips is just nasty.
The HITTHEROAD code was good for $15 and I added it to my Passenger app.


----------



## Matthew R Javier (Jan 15, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I doubt anyone who is so cheap that they have to use Groupon to justify paying for an Uber was going to tip anyway.


FYI... all are not in that cheap "boat" that uses Groupon. I am a Lyft and Uber driver and I search Groupon for deals myself. Comedy clubs, concerts etc. Always want the best deal but no matter what I buy I ALWAYS tip accordingly aka at least 20%. Searching Groupon does not mean your cheap just means you value your money. That said there are plenty of cheap bastards. Ha


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

guffy515255 said:


> Yeah because its so stressful to figure out whats 20% of $6! It might take a whole 2 seconds to figure that out, oh the stress! Its slmost as if they know that the average pax is a frigging moron.


dude, $1.20 is difficult to calculate for some people! haven't you seen cashier freak out when it came time to give you your change?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Matthew R Javier said:


> FYI... all are not in that cheap "boat" that uses Groupon. I am a Lyft and Uber driver and I search Groupon for deals myself. Comedy clubs, concerts etc. Always want the best deal but no matter what I buy I ALWAYS tip accordingly aka at least 20%. Searching Groupon does not mean your cheap just means you value your money. That said there are plenty of cheap bastards. Ha


Coupon users tend to tip less than non-coupon users. Any server will tell you that. Uber and Groupon know this and that's why the offending language is still in the ad run.

I'm not against people trying to get the most value from their money, but I'm sure that you'd admit that there is a subset of coupon/groupon users who take special pleasure in making a business lose money on their behalf and they'll burn the server/driver/housekeeping to keep a couple of nickels in their wretched pockets.

You may be the exception to this tendency, but I'd rather play the odds than hope for an exception.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> #@*% you Uber!!!


Thats literally what i say after i do the promotions each week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CJfrom619 said:


> From the very beginning Uber has advertised that tips were INCLUDED in the fare. Not only did they not allow riders to not in app for the first 5 years but they literally discouraged riders from tipping by saying it was included in fare. I can remember when I first started driving very seldom now but still happens..I would get a rider go in their purse or wallet to get me a tip to be interrupted by their partner or friend saying " no it's ok the tip is already included" lol. Pathetic and sad how Uber has set that kind of mindset in the riders head.


Uber be Damned for it also.

Needless driver suffering caused by this


----------



## UberSchmuber (Mar 2, 2016)

Matthew R Javier said:


> FYI... all are not in that cheap "boat" that uses Groupon. I am a Lyft and Uber driver and I search Groupon for deals myself.


I hope you use the EBATES portal. I get an additional 5 to 8% off depending on when.
I got my iPad and golf lessons through Groupon.


----------



## Agent037 (Aug 22, 2017)

I never expect tips, people in NYC are bastards,except those that tip. One outta 10, smh


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

People using a Groupon to get a cheaper X ride weren’t going to tip you anyway


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

It looks like this is not from Uber. It looks like someone attempting to use their promo code. I entered it and it said invalid. Someone just copy and paste an old ad. This is not an "Uber" groupon


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You gotta love it! I don't know why they remain so hostile towards drivers, their own bread and butter. They are dancing on a fine line, they were prohibited from saying tip included because that was a lie BUT "no need to tip" implies the same thing but doesn't actually say it. I'm not sure what they gain by continuing this war on drivers. If we got tips it would keep pressure off of them to raise rates.


Because they are idiots and keep f.uking up. I still hope one day that another company will come out to make it better for drivers/riders i thought it was juno but i guess not. Something has to change tho since drivers are what made uber what it is but just look at nike and the sweat shop workers who work long hours for peanuts while nike inflates their shoe prices. Uber in a sense is running the same game.


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

Uber Steve LV said:


> It looks like this is not from Uber. It looks like someone attempting to use their promo code. I entered it and it said invalid. Someone just copy and paste an old ad. This is not an "Uber" groupon


Not an old ad, go to groupon and search Uber, click on today's "Uber code of the Day" brings up the code, each day the number used changes.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

excel2345 said:


> I need to take an Uber today so I figured I'd see if there was a groupon. There is! Reading the text I was kind of upset to see the following:
> 
> *."Fares are all-inclusive, and the completely hassle-free payments are made using your credit card that is on file with no need to tip, thereby getting rid of the stressful moment at the end of taxi trips where you calculate a tip in your head."
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/cpn-uber *





Julescase said:


> Ok this honestly makes me want to harm someone physically. Preferably the person at Uber who wrote that, then the person at Uber who approved that (probably a marketing assistant, then a marketing coordinator, then a marketing director - whoever laid their eyes on this piece of shit LIE at Uber and allowed Groupon to put that out)
> 
> Or maybe it was the idiots at Groupon - who knows? Either way it's not true and it's incredibly frustrating.
> 
> *Thanks for bringing this to our attention - I'm actually going to contact Groupon right now about it to let them know they need to remove the part about tipping not being a factor*.


I did report this to Groupon yesterday and I just received an email from them that said:

Dear ******,

Thank you for contacting us. I understand that the URL you are concerned about has been updated.

Thank you, again, for bringing this to our attention.

Regards,

-- 
Hector Pardo
Risk Management | GROUPON
[email protected]
------------------------------------------------

I checked....and it HAS BEEN UPDATED/REMOVED!!!!


----------

